# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب أهداءات ...::// تحميل برامج لاصلاح الفلاش الميمورى التالف و الكارت ميموري//::..

## TIGER_GSM

**  *تحميل برامج لاصلاح الفلاش الميمورى التالف و الكارت ميموري بروابط شغالة وسريعة*  *تنزيل برنامج يستخدم فى تصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف .* * يعنى إذا ادخلت الكارت الميمورى فى هاتفك وظهرت لك رسالة البطاقة تالفة لا ترمها بل استخدم إحدى هذه البرامج .* * التي تصلح هذا الكارت ليعمل على الهاتف المحمول او على الاقل على الكمبيوتر كفلاشة .* * لتنزيل برامج تصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف من الروابط التالية:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *تحميل برنامج لاصلاح الفلاش الميمورى التالف بروابط شغال وسريعة* * اكبر مكتبة برامج تصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف إصلاح الفلاش ميمورى* * تحميل أكبر مكتبة برامج لإصلاح الكارت الميمورى التالف .* * تحميل اقوى برامج لتصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف .* * اقوى برامج عمل الفورمات وتصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف .* * البرنامج يقوم بإصلاح كارت الميموري التالف ويقوم ايضا بعمل الفورمات له*  **  *المكتبة عبارة عن 5 برامج إصلاح الكارت الميمورى لكى تقوم بعمل عدة محاولات لإصلاح كارتك .* *  بمعنى إن لم تنجح فى التصليح بإستخدام اى برنامج من البرامج التالية لا  تبحث عن غيرها . فهذه اهم البرامج الموجودة مجمعة موضوع واحد .*  *برامج المكتبة المستخدمة فى التصليح هى :-*  *mmcmedic*  *1- تحميل برنامج mmcmedic وهو برنامج قوى لتصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف وعمل الفورمات يستحسن ان تبدا به .*  ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** *Format Flash*  *2-تحميل برنامج Format Flash لتصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف وعمل الفورمات .*  ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** *HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool_2*  *3- تحميل برنامج HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool_2 لتصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف وعمل الفورمات .*  ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** *MMC*  *4- تحميل برنامج MMC لتصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف وعمل الفورمات .*  ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** *SDFormatter V2.0*  *5- تحميل برنامج SDFormatter V2.0 لتصليح الكارت الميمورى التالف وعمل الفورمات .*  ** *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *إن لم تنجح فى التصليح بإستخدام اى برنامج من البرامج التالية لا تبحث عن غيرها .* * فهذه اهم البرامج الموجودة مجمعة فى ملف وموضوع واحد او انتظر فالتقدم التكنولوجى مستمر*

----------

